# Black Angus New York Strip



## surfinsapo (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to the local butcher shop and he talked me into buying a nice steak. I grilled it with Ralph's Greek Seasoning on my infrared grill.




















<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/233a23e2/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/233a23e2/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks amazing.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 9, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Greek.


----------



## Buffarilo (Oct 9, 2007)

SS
Thanks for the shot out. My yougest attends UL and the mascot is the Ragin Cajun. That seasoning is produce for the fans of UL. He will look at the UL Book Store tomorrow.

By the way the steak looks awesome

Buffarilo


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent! Those infareds are pretty neat!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 9, 2007)

Real nice looking beef chop SS.


----------



## Christopher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Man that looks good, my mouth was actually watering during the last few seconds of the live video.... Damn fine looking steak!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 10, 2007)

*I gotta agree with everyone else..........good lookin steaks SS!!!!!!!!  *

<lookingforthedroolingemoticon>


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, I wish the steaks I had this weekend would have looked that good...but then again ... i didnt pay near what you did I'm sure..


----------



## john a (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks terrific SS. How hot does that thing get? I gotta get me one, have to figure out how to hide it from my wife. Hmm, maybe between the Traeger and Smokin Tex, behind the weber gasser?   :?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 10, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Looks terrific SS. How hot does that thing get? I gotta get me one, have to figure out how to hide it from my wife. Hmm, maybe between the Traeger and Smokin Tex, behind the weber gasser?   :?



Comercial ones will hit 1200 deg easy 
Looks real good SS


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 10, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Looks terrific SS. How hot does that thing get? I gotta get me one, have to figure out how to hide it from my wife. Hmm, maybe between the Traeger and Smokin Tex, behind the weber gasser?   :?


I was aiming the laser at the grill and getting different readings from like 500 to 900 plus degrees.  I got it at Academy sporting goods for $145.00.. They are $130.00 now..They have one more left. Do you want me to buy it and send it to you?


----------



## dledmo (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that the Solaire model, or the other brand?


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 10, 2007)

dledmo said:
			
		

> Is that the Solaire model, or the other brand?


other brand...cheap knock off, but it works...


----------



## john a (Oct 11, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> John A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks SS. There is a Solaire dealer here, I've been sneaking in every now and then. Problem is I've just found out about another mini stick burner (Pellets) coming out  that's gonna set me back about a grand so I've got to move something out to make room for it. Making room for it is code for keeping the wife happy.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 11, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks SS. There is a Solaire dealer here, I've been sneaking in every now and then. Problem is I've just found out about another mini stick burner (Pellets) coming out  that's gonna set me back about a grand so I've got to move something out to make room for it. Making room for it is code for keeping the wife happy.  [/quote:9bozcvoq]Ok, John.. If you ever change your mind you know how to get ahold of me... what's cookin today anyway?


----------

